# No Charge visits for Friends and Employee's



## AKAJBART (Apr 9, 2014)

Can someone please provide me with a link to a website or any information regarding the fact that it's illegal to not charge certain patients...... ANY PATIENT, even if it is an employee, family, friend, co-worker, etc.

Everyone must be charged the same.  That's why payments are going down on certain services, because why can you give it away for free to some people, yet charge others for the same service.  It's just not fair.  

I seriously need some support on this matter, please and thank you.


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Apr 9, 2014)

*130* - *Charges Imposed by Immediate Relatives of the Patient or Members of the Patient's Household*(Rev. 1, 10-01-03)
A3-3161, HO-260.12, B3-2332

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/bp102c16.pdf



*C. Professional Courtesy*

http://oig.hhs.gov/authorities/docs/physician.pdf

Page 14...




Here's a start...


----------



## Saur (Apr 9, 2014)

*I am a new user*

Hi 
Every one please forgive me for a interruption as i am a new user and i am not able to update a new post in a forum. So kindly suggest me how to use this forum


----------



## dclark7 (Apr 10, 2014)

Make sure to read the information in Rebecca's links.  Most insurance companies, not just Medicare have restrictions on paying claims for family memebers of a provider,  it is not illegal for providers to extend service to family members free of charge.  I've done exensive research on professional courtesy for my providers.  What I have concluded is (and the information in the link to the Federal Register pg 59447 specifically, that Rebecca provided seems to back me up) that as long as the professional courtesy is not done to elicit extra business, *and* the group that it is being provided to is consistent and chosen without regard to their ability to refer business *and* the service is provided at no charge (not just an "insurance only" arrangement) *then*  there does not seem to be a problem extending professional courtesy to family, employees, other doctors/staff.

If this seems to be a problem for A/R maybe your office could have an adjustment code just for this purpose so the providers can see how much is revenue is directed at courtesy adjustment.


----------



## AKAJBART (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you ladies so much!!! I really appreciate your help with this.


----------

